# Ladies, need your opinion - friend flirting



## S.c (Oct 23, 2013)

- i will keep it short

This girl is friends with my partner but she seems do to the following and i think my partner also knows whats going on...
I am quite concerned because she is my friend but maybe i should back off a little..

- She laughs loud all the time when i say something and hits my lap
- texts me quite a far bit... about nothing most of the time
-acts cool about everything and to all the guys especially?
she doesn't seem to be really interested in women, but mainly focus on me

I'm feeling this because recently my partner told me how she felt towards her and I've suddenly noticed it but didn;t want to admit it to my partner simply coz i don't want to concern her..
i have no feelings towards this girl what so ever and need some advice.

We are good friends and I don't want any bad results from anyone. Just maintain a good relationship but keep my distance?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

let her know you're in a committed relationship and she needs to realize that.Agree on some boundaries that make you and your partner feel more comfortable with the situation.


----------



## nogutsnoglory (Jan 17, 2013)

S.c said:


> - i will keep it short
> 
> This girl is friends with my partner but she seems do to the following and i think my partner also knows whats going on...
> I am quite concerned because she is my friend but maybe i should back off a little..
> ...


No reason for her to act this way. Read not just friends by Shirley Glass and you will realize this "friend" is not a friend of your partnership. This means the friend must go.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Talk your partner about it and then call your friend out on her behavior. Let her know it's making you uncomfortable.


----------



## S.c (Oct 23, 2013)

Thank you everyone

Definitely agree!


----------

